# Air Pump for Fishroom?



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been reading aroudn about air pumps for my fishroom.

Its eems that the Linear Piston Air pumps are the quietest. I assume that Ill have about 40 or 50 tanks at most. Right now Im running a few 20 highs, a 45 and 6 10 gallons.

Is the linear piston my best option for this size fishroom? Would a cheaper type be so annoying and loud?

Does anyone have an EcoPlus Air Pump or heard one or know much about them?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've read a lot of good things about the piston driven air pumps... the only bad thing I read about them is the price tag...

While the large diaphram pumps are louder than the piston... I own one (have plugged it in, but have not "used" it) and have seen a couple others in use... While I would definitely not want that thing in my bedroom... being I doubt it would be able to be heard from outside the fishroom...

Or to put it this way... It wasn't the loudest thing in my fishroom...


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

A 'quality' linear piston certainly is a high initial investment. However, two things to consider:
1. Is the quiet important to you? Will your fishroom enjoyment be lessened by the background noise of a lesser pump?
2. Is reliabilty important to you? Remember the old saying, "The fewer the moving parts=the less there is to go wrong"? Consider the fudamental difference between a precision machined, teflon coated piston sliding back and forth VS a rubber diapraghm being pushed/pulled constantly.

If you choose a diapraghm style--be sure to purchase a rebuild kit and have it on hand. Once you get your full compliment of tanks going, you don't want to be 'pumpless'!

With either style, purchase a model that will suit at least the *maximum* number of outlets you are considering. A simple bleed-off valve should be installed to discharge the unused air until you complete your entire set-up.

HTH


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

I cant find out if the EcoPlus Air Pump is a linear air pump or not. Its cheap so I imagine that it isnt a good pump but I cant find any reviews or anyone that owns one.


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

FWIW-

I recently purchased two petco brand air pumps that they sell in store and online. Extremely good value, and so far (two months) later, not a single problem. At full blast they do have an audible hum, but they (the larger models anyway) have a rheostat up top to tone it down. the large models easily run four bubble wands in a 30" deep tank, could probably do more with splitters, just don't have the need.

On top of that, if within 30 days you don't like it (too loud or what have you), you can always just take it back for a refund. Petco is usually REALLY good about returns.

I am advising everyone I know who has tanks to try them out. description from the store-

"# Model #9904 uses 5 watts of power, is for use in tanks 26-212 gallons, includes four air outputs, four airstones, four check valves and (4) 78" of plastic tubing."

All for under $30.

*note- one of them did have a high pitched squeal when I first used it, and only did it when turned all the way up, but after leaving it on overnight, it hasn't done it since.

only downside so far is finding a good place to put it. most of the noise I get is because its vibrating something. does have a pretty decent footprint (I think its about 8"Lx4W"x3"H), and the hole to hang it is pretty tiny.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you have an air compressor in garage, and is it feasable to run a line to fish room, regulate down to desired pressure, and maybe add filter to airline. It will probably only run every couple hours for a few min pending on size of tank and demand.
Saw a sim set-up at a friend of mine seemed to work great, all the air you need min noise.


----------

